# Wabi wha??



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Wow I must be a on a scaping spree.... Another layout scaped today in another 1g cube that I got. I've always wanted to try another style, but never had the chance or the right plants, and this time I believe I do. Tell me what you think, sorry about the cloudiness and back photos, will take better ones once it clears.

The plants.....









W. K.









Bedside twins... one's the old scape/ abused holding tank









I really want to put some guppies or something in this, but as everyone knows, I have to leave for Hong Kong, so I'm pretty much stuck fishless....... sigh. And the water level is intended to be lower, but some of the plants haven't been converted to merged growth so I'll have to slowly lower the water level. I still want to add one more plant species in there.

oh... and the other used to look like this...








and this....


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Very nice little pieces!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks, stay tuned for an update tonight, I added a iwagumi twist to this wabi kusa style tank.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Well here's some updated and clearer pictures. This glass is the same glass that ADA uses for their "mist" clarity tanks, they describe it as glass that diffuses light to create a misty looking effect to the background when taking photos of it. And that's why my tank doesn't look as clear. Anyway here's the pictures....


























I also added some more smaller moss rocks for the more detail to the tank which also serves to hide some of the roots/stems. I wanted to make this tank a two sided one, so it can be viewed from both sides.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Very nice John! I really need to get around to doing one of these. I think it would be really cool on my desk at work.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

You should, I prefer these over actually aquariums, next up is an iwagumi salt water


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

It's day 3 and the plants are perking up!! So exciting haha...


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Looking good!

I like the wabi's that have the thin bamboo coming out like the one Steven_Chong did. I think i would base one with that if I ever got around to doing one.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

There should be, it' just hasn't made it's appearance yet..  In two weeks or so.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Sweet!!!!

Keep us posted!!


----------



## Do78521 (Dec 15, 2006)

what kind of substrate is that?? just regular sand?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

ADA brighty sand with some aquasoil and tourmaline bc under it.


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

what does tourmaline do?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Extra nutrients.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Amazingly fast growth, and the plants are adapting well......
































And here's the tank at week 4....


----------



## UG Dude! (Apr 12, 2007)

what is the name of the plant which is sprouting from the water?

Cheers (really nice tank by-the-way!)


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Polygonum you mean? I have a few popping out of the water.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

WOW!!!! New discovery today, so excited!! Look at these pictures and tell me what changed in ONLY ONE DAY!!!

Yesterday:








Today:









And here's a picture of the tank with NO EDITING:








That's where the water level is supposed to be, just need a while longer before I lower it that low...


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

More pictures today had a little house cleaning to do...









Which side do you guys like better?









And here's my ADA corner...








ADA calendar on top
ADA nano on the desk
ADA publications below desk with ferts(not seen)


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm really thinking the grassy stems are pomatagetan gayi dude. They're never going to emerse. Yank 'em and get some rotalas or more hairgrass or something.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Rotalas are growing and hairgrass are in the corner, but I like how they droop over the rock you know? It needs so red..


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Terrestrial plants are in...


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Very cute! I never imagined one can actually make such tiny tanks so appealing
Cheers!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Hhaha thanks!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Tidied the tank up a bit after adding that mass of plants yesterday....








Water changing


----------



## Iwo (May 24, 2007)

any new fotos?? 

i know it is a very old topic but i am interested what heppened with this project...


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

Wow nice experiment you did there! very keen to see the update too ...


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Looks very nice.

I wonder if Heterandria formosa (least killie fish) would do well in there. These are really tiny, robust live bearers.

I have some containers very similar to this. I'll have to try this out.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Well surprisingly, I went well after three week of not ferts or water changes or anything to it from the last picture taken. And then it went down hill from there..... The weather turned bad and heated them all up. I'm in the process of getting ready to move and on top of that I'm a student with all this extra stuff to do so yea. I would say it's one of the tanks I couldn't finish and got screwed because of my neglect...  That was the last "good" photo of it. Sorry :/


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Here is a picture of me and the tank "bonding" right before the three weeks of its death...


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

shame to see it go, suprisingly my WKs seem to thrive on neglect!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Yeah, surprisingly. I think three weeks was long enough though.


----------

